

Kickstarter: Hypercapital Experiment: Testnet Apis - skilesare
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hypercapital/hypercapital-experiment-testnet-apis

======
skilesare
I spoke at the Texas Bitcoin Conference Yesterday:
[https://t.co/6ddOuZO4Mo](https://t.co/6ddOuZO4Mo) (hopefully there will be a
professionally shot version out later this week...I start a few minutes in).

I also launched this kickstarter. Would love your feedback.

